# Some Photos of the Girls and Guy



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I been messing about with the camera at medecine time in the evenings, and then photoshop afterwards... I kinda like 'em.


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Todd's my fave.He's all shiney :love1


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Reed and Lily :love1 :love

Really good photos


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I love todd what colour is he? :love


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Hee hee, Todd is a she, she just has a boy's name . Todd is a satin black eyed white, I think. She's iddy bitty though, and I got her indirectly through the petshop, where she picked up the same thing everyone else here right now has . She's adorable, but I wonder how long she'll be with us, TBH. Sweetest little thing though. When I got her she was 21g ^^.


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

They are lovely, i like the colour of the last one


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

She's a cream satin


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh he's a she lol Nevermind still cute.
Fingers crossed she makes it(put fingers crossed smilie here :lol: )


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Tina said:


> They are lovely, i like the colour of the last one


Belial is a stunning colour. He's one of Mousebreeder's satin sables, and he has the most gorgeous belly ever! *has proof*










Okay, not the best photo ever, but his belly is all golden and shiny!

Cream satin . I wasn't sure. I don't know how to tell some of the paler varieties apart. She's still adorable, anyway, and as I don't plan to breed from her... Or until all of these guys are gone, at all. . Vet says their respiritory problems will stay infectious forever.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Kage Davies said:


> I been messing about with the camera at medecine time in the evenings, and then photoshop afterwards... I kinda like 'em.


They are all gorgeous...

I also enjoy "playing" with photoshop, I removed the poop from one of your pics  feel free to update if you want to keep it.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Ooh, thankyou sweetie! That peice of poop has been bothering me o.o. How, how did you do it?


----------

